
Show HN: Artificial Intelligence for generating React Components - ganarajpr
https://github.com/ganarajpr/image2react
======
ganarajpr
This is a very early release of the AI Assisted way of generating any UI
components.

[https://atom.io/packages/image2react](https://atom.io/packages/image2react)

The demo video can be found here :

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iiKl0BB6ho](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iiKl0BB6ho)

The current version ( very early preview version ) supports only UI component
identification with the prospects of future versions including automatic
layout and styling.

